# Trouble in Keene



## 4aprice (Oct 19, 2014)

Boy what's up with kids these days?  Son tells me a lot of PSU students visit KSC.  Thank god he wasn't down there this weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2014)

I wouldn't say kids "these days"

I'd just say it was Keene's turn for kids to act like idiots.

This kind of crap has been going on for decades.  Riots in cities after sports championships.  Couch burning in the streets after football games at WVU dating back decades. 

Young, alcohol, fueled adrenaline.  Just because we personally may not have participated in such activities when we were kids, doesn't mean it wasn't happening somewhere.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 19, 2014)

Have a daughter there, and my wife and I are grads.  My daughter got some tear gas when trying to get back to her dorm, but nothing else.  *Lots* of out of town (and some in-town) idiots with nothing better to do than get drunk.  What's worse than a drunken idiot? A crowd of drunken idiots that decided to start fires, flip cars, and throw beer bottles at cops.  A couple of these kids consented to live interviews and complained that the police were "f_orcing_" them to riot. "_Why are the police lining up? It's like they want us to fight them, they're making us fight them_".  I'm sure that they will be really proud of these videos when they get older.  Just a sad night for Keene, which is a really nice place.  I'm glad that apparently there were no serious injuries.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2014)

What happened?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2014)

Edit: wow, leave it to a few asshats to ruin a great annual tradition. Sad...

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...I/story.html?p1=Topopage:Test_B:Main_headline


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Quietman (Oct 19, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> What happened?



There was no provocation for the "riots", just stupid kids.

*Drunken Stupidity in Keene*

*And This*


----------



## snoseek (Oct 19, 2014)

When Pro-legalizers like Scotty and many more are screaming about The stupidity of our laws...booze being legal and weed not, this is specifically a great example of what We're talking about.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 19, 2014)

snoseek said:


> When Pro-legalizers like Scotty and many more are screaming about The stupidity of our laws...booze being legal and weed not, this is specifically a great example of what We're talking about.




It is just stupidity with young adults nowadays. It has nothing to do with drinking or smoking. We use to do it when we were younger and did not do this crap.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 19, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It has nothing to do with smoking. .



Word

tis crowds and booze....crowds and booze


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2014)

Some of the kids that were not involved are embarrassed several want to transfer to another school.


.......


----------



## Quietman (Oct 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> Some of the kids that were not involved are embarrassed several want to transfer to another school.
> .......



Problem is that many of the rioters were from other schools. I will be interested to see how many of the arrested kids were from KSC.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> Some of the kids that were not involved are embarrassed several want to transfer to another school.
> 
> 
> .......



I don't blame them. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As one who spent a career in higher education , This no doubt will impact on future applications to KSC . 

However unfortunate as that is , THIS problem is not an isolated incident and the potential for this kind of mayhem exists at MOST institutions today  . Binge drinking is a fact of life among college age cohort , and society often romanticises excessive behavior to the point of " instituionalizing " it .  To wit : Spring Break excesses , Frat and sorority  keggers, boonies and bacchanals of the past and current age .

THIS IS A SOCIETAL Issue , Behavior needs to have consequencies , and when SOMEONE ( parent , guardian ) is paying outrageous tuition and fees to support miscreant behavior then i guess i have issue with THEIR judgement . Sometimes we need to administer tough , no make that responsible love . AND colleges need discipline with vigor and exercise oversight .


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Binge drinking is a fact of life among college age cohort , and society often romanticises excessive behavior to the point of " instituionalizing " it . To wit : Spring Break excesses , Frat and sorority keggers, boonies and bacchanals of the past and current age .



I think the binge drinking stems from the raising of the limit to 21.  I read an article a few years ago that most college presidents thought that limit should be lowered to 18 to aid in the campus problems.  We used have beer blasts and never had these riots.  I think the other problem is all of this social media crap.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2014)

My wife and I were at the Pumpkin Festival Saturday. The event itself is really cool. I've never seen that many carved pumpkins in one area. We like downtown Keene, so it was really nice to be able to walk up and down Main Street with no vehicle traffic. The food court was huge as well. It was just a block over form Main Street. 

Fortunately, we didn't see any of the shenanigans. We saw a bunch of kids partying at a few of the houses as the bus brought us in, but that was about it. If you haven't been, you park offsite and they shuttle you in on school busses. The afternoon disturbance broke out just as we left. Someone came over the bus CB and told the drivers to be mindful of police and emergency vehicles heading towards Winchester Street near where the buses were dropping people off. When another asked what was going on, the lady came back and said "Some kind of boo-boo". Seemed a little odd. But I guess when you're transmitting to busses loaded with tourists "Oh, just a bunch of drunk kids throwing bottles and police using tear gas" is probably not the best things to say. 

 I heard there were some disturbances last year, but not as bad. There was another issue at Keene State when the Sox won the Series. Hopefully, things work out. I'm all for having a good time, but in moderation. And hopefully the event can contiue to go on. It's gotta be a huge boost to the local economy; it was filled with people.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I think the binge drinking stems from the raising of the limit to 21.  I read an article a few years ago that most college presidents thought that limit should be lowered to 18 to aid in the campus problems.  We used have beer blasts and never had these riots.  I think the other problem is all of this social media crap.



I was the Zoo in the 1980s...there were some similar events (I remember my folks calling to be sure I was OK b/c it made it on the news).  Drinking age was 18 in the 70s at the Zoo..and I recall that's when the Zoo got it's nickname lol. 

Personally...I think it's crazy to expect a person never to drink until 21yo.  And I don't expect my kids to stay clear until then.  THAT is just nuts and I'm not naive enough to think they will.  So now my 18yo is at the Zoo.  So many rules/regs about drinking and alcohol, etc...  Well, they are all ignored lol...really not much different then when I was there.  The first clue the rules were meant to be broken was when they talked up the "Alcohol Free" dorms...my girl said "why do you need an alcohol free dorm if you can't have alcohol in dorms?".  LOL.   But she went to HS last two years in a country with 18yo drinking age - for HS grad kids gave each other alcohol gifts.  We supplied it for her HS graduation party.  Since she looks older than her age, she was able to order beers and things at restuarants much younger.  So she had a very good outlook on the entire 'scene'.  I think in general her peers there were very mature about alcohol - they would have parties in peoples homes with alcohol and things never got out of control.  There were some incidents when kids went overboard when going out at night (ie Cancun trip for Sr. spring break) - but in general it is NOTHING like it is here in the US.  Why?  I don't know..not sure lowering the drinking age in the US would have the same affect.  It's cultural... For example...she noticed that whenever she went to a wedding in the US, some adults would end up hammered.  The Uncle, our friends, etc...   Nothing like that happens in Colombia.   We all say "kids nowadays"...but in reality...how many adults have bad alcohol habits?  How can we expect kids to treat alcohol with respect if the adults they look up to don't?  Not an easy solution....

And honestly...I could never imagine a roomful of people passing around a bong being motivated to do this type of damage.  lol.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I think the binge drinking stems from the raising of the limit to 21.  I read an article a few years ago that most college presidents thought that limit should be lowered to 18 to aid in the campus problems.  We used have beer blasts and never had these riots.  I think the other problem is all of this social media crap.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Puck you are quite right , in 2004 a group of approx 100 college presidents supported that notion, but frankly the data did not support their  argument . Their logic was that if one could change the LOCUS of te act it could "possibly " be controlled . That view got limited support from The majority of college leaders .   Probable reason : Stupid behavior happens regardless of location  or age , always has , always will .
> ...


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 20, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Puck it said:
> 
> 
> > I think the binge drinking stems from the raising of the limit to 21.  I read an article a few years ago that most college presidents thought that limit should be lowered to 18 to aid in the campus problems.  We used have beer blasts and never had these riots.  I think the other problem is all of this social media crap.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 20, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> I was the Zoo in the 1980s...there were some similar events (I remember my folks calling to be sure I was OK b/c it made it on the news).  Drinking age was 18 in the 70s at the Zoo..and I recall that's when the Zoo got it's nickname lol.
> 
> Personally...I think it's crazy to expect a person never to drink until 21yo.  And I don't expect my kids to stay clear until then.  THAT is just nuts and I'm not naive enough to think they will.  So now my 18yo is at the Zoo.  So many rules/regs about drinking and alcohol, etc...  Well, they are all ignored lol...really not much different then when I was there.  The first clue the rules were meant to be broken was when they talked up the "Alcohol Free" dorms...my girl said "why do you need an alcohol free dorm if you can't have alcohol in dorms?".  LOL.   But she went to HS last two years in a country with 18yo drinking age - for HS grad kids gave each other alcohol gifts.  We supplied it for her HS graduation party.  Since she looks older than her age, she was able to order beers and things at restuarants much younger.  So she had a very good outlook on the entire 'scene'.  I think in general her peers there were very mature about alcohol - they would have parties in peoples homes with alcohol and things never got out of control.  There were some incidents when kids went overboard when going out at night (ie Cancun trip for Sr. spring break) - but in general it is NOTHING like it is here in the US.  Why?  I don't know..not sure lowering the drinking age in the US would have the same affect.  It's cultural... For example...she noticed that whenever she went to a wedding in the US, some adults would end up hammered.  The Uncle, our friends, etc...   Nothing like that happens in Colombia.   We all say "kids nowadays"...but in reality...how many adults have bad alcohol habits?  How can we expect kids to treat alcohol with respect if the adults they look up to don't?  Not an easy solution....
> 
> And honestly...I could never imagine a roomful of people passing around a bong being motivated to do this type of damage.  lol.



Funny we were discussing this the other day.  Seems the kids whose parents cracked down on them the most, are the one's who are getting into the most trouble today.  I'm happy with my kids because they are very open with us about what they are doing and when.  They've never felt the need to run around behind our backs and quite frankly neither of them are prone to party that hard probably because of that.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (Oct 20, 2014)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I were at the Pumpkin Festival Saturday. The event itself is really cool....



Glenn...I think part of the problem started when you all started rolling the stringy insides with the seeds and tried smoking em'...8)


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 20, 2014)

This kind of thing has been happening for a long time. I was present for this one...

http://www.iowastatedaily.com/article_7d1699df-3a4f-5624-a93e-9886fb4ae890.html

It didn't help that the mayor decided to close the 8-10 bars that line either side of the "College Hill" block 1.5 hours early, forcing hundreds of upset (mostly drunk) people out into the street. I was on a side street hanging out with a few friends. I was still a minor and I didn't drink at all at the time. It was a fun festive atmosphere until the bar closing I mentioned happened. Then the crowd turned ugly and the police didn't really deal with it well. They pretty much set up a riot line at the top of the hill and started blowing tear gas into the crowd which caused a stampede that I can't believe no one got tramped by. That's when things really turned ugly. Both side learned from that experience and previous homecomings have been quieter (or so I'm told).


----------



## Glenn (Oct 21, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Glenn...I think part of the problem started when you all started rolling the stringy insides with the seeds and tried smoking em'...8)




HA!  

Surprisingly, didn't see any of that going on there. Kinda expected it with the large number of college kids.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Oct 28, 2014)

If it was a large crowd just on weed .. DD would have been the focal point of the riot.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 30, 2014)

Must've been something to see.  I mean I can't imagine 100 people drunk in KEENE, NH:-o...*Although of late...just been through without stopping as well as for late summers, decades ago, coming from Maine to NYS, so have only been a tourist.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 6, 2014)

You realize Keene is a college town right? There are hundreds of drunk college kids at any given time.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 10, 2014)

LOL...thought there _was some_ school in Keene...*AR*...but guess was totally clueless.  Guess Roddenberry's plot of a town under control of Landrew(orig Star Trek) = not far from reality in Keene.  12o'clock and order is tossed = college town;-)


----------

